# Types of printing....



## Arez91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello

Can anyone tell which type of printing is this, its heat transfer, DTG or Dye Sublimation???


https://www.daraz.com.bd/white-heron-cotton-casual-half-sleeve-t-shirt-navy-blue-27727.html


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, we can eliminate Dye-Sub completely because that's a cotton shirt.

I would guess screen printing, but I really don't think we have enough info. Maybe some of the old-timers  can weigh in. Definitely not dye-sub though.


----------



## lootation123 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi there

My question is where is the best place to buy vinyl from, baring in mind i do not want to buy huge bulk just a couple of vinyl sheets, this is for t shirt printing 

thank you for your help in advance


----------



## lootation123 (Sep 23, 2015)

sorry i am not used to this site


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

screenprinting


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess. It's plastisol ink screen printing.

I never do it and see the process of producing except some description of it.

This is the description of plastisol ink screen printing.

The most commonly used ink is called platisol. Made of particles of PVC suspended in an emulsion. They can’t just be left out to try and have to be passed under a heat lamp to cure before they can be worn. The downside to plastisol is that it can feel like, well, plastic.

I don't know whether it is right.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, have your dealt this problem? 

I'v watched a video about Mixed Media, which procedures can also work out this result as your image describing.

Use the Eco Solvent Max inks to form the custom design through the printer cutter. Maybe the inks looks like plastisol transfer that can be applied onto the fabric.

You can search ' mixed media' online for more details.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

lootation123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My question is where is the best place to buy vinyl from, baring in mind i do not want to buy huge bulk just a couple of vinyl sheets, this is for t shirt printing
> 
> thank you for your help in advance


If you just want a couple sheets at a time I would go with specialtygraphics.com


----------

